# Adding BIP373 coil driver to MS-1 v2.2 Extra



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

I have an old Patatron MSnS-Extra v2.2 ECU and I would like to add a coil driver to it so i can run an EDIS or a coil on plug DIS. If i run an EDIS i need to use one BIP373 but if i do a coil on plug DIS i need to run one per cylinder. My questions are:

What do I need to do to setup my crank sensor as a VR sensor?
With a coil driver inside my ECU will i still be using the ignition module which runs my dist. coil now? 
Are there wiring diagrams for this setup? (the only thing i've seen are text-based instructions on setting up the BIP373)

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Flipdriver80 said:


> I have an old Patatron MSnS-Extra v2.2 ECU and I would like to add a coil driver to it so i can run an EDIS or a coil on plug DIS. If i run an EDIS i need to use one BIP373 but if i do a coil on plug DIS i need to run one per cylinder. My questions are:
> 
> What do I need to do to setup my crank sensor as a VR sensor?
> With a coil driver inside my ECU will i still be using the ignition module which runs my dist. coil now?
> ...


1: You'll need a VR conditioner of some sort. DIYAutotune's Zeal board should work.
2: If you use a BIP373 no ignitor is needed.
3: http://www.msextra.com/doc/index.html and http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/using_bosch_bip373s_with_megasquirt.htm for BIP install info


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

What exactly is a vr conditioner?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Flipdriver80 said:


> What exactly is a vr conditioner?


Typically it's an IC (integrated circuit) with supporting components that convert the VR sine wave to a square wave that MS can handle.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Prof315 said:


> Typically it's an IC (integrated circuit) with supporting components that convert the VR sine wave to a square wave that MS can handle.


Is a VR conditioner required for all MS setups if you use the crank?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

SirSpectre said:


> Is a VR conditioner required for all MS setups if you use the crank?


If you have a V3.0 or v3.57 mainboard it has Vrconditioning circuits on it. You only NEED a VR conditioner if your crank sensor is a VR type sensor. Lots of newer ones are now hall effect.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

yeah im going to need to buy the board and wire it into the ecu. if it proves to be too difficult/ i dont want to mess anything up i'll ship it out to SpitfireEFI because i know he'll do it right for me so i can just plug the ecu back in and hook up my coil and wire the ecu into the car.


----------

